
Show HN: GrapeJS – Free and Open Source Web Builder Framework - thrownaway954
http://grapesjs.com/
======
artpar
I am planning to integrate this in my project and convert those "Drag&Drop
elements" to "Drag&Drop dynamic elements", so say you can drag and drop a
"list of products" somewhere and style it on there itself, save to deploy.

~~~
thrownaway954
Would be interesting to see how you do this. If you can, write a blog post or
something when you are done. Thank you in advanced.

~~~
artpar
In Short:

Two parts:

\- Storage

Daptin connects to a storage (eg google drive) using rclone, we upload a zip
which goes to gdrive. That was how the site is stored.

\- Serve

Another part of daptin is "sub site", where we say "serve this storage folder"
under this sub-domain/sub-path

GrapeJS is injected to the page if editor permission is given to current user.
Changes by GrapeJS will reflect back to original storage (thanks to rclone)

Now that allows us to make static sites. But daptin already is exposing JSON
apis for all your data. So along with those built in "Static drag and drop
components", New "dynamic" components, which will act as "templates" for the
data coming in via json api.

Plus we also have actions, which take in inputs like form submission, so the
form inputs can be pointed to those actions.

Will write a longer article soon along with gifs.

------
thrownaway954
I am NOT the author of this project. With the submission of a similar project
a few days, I just though that maybe others would like to know of this one as
well.

~~~
j_s
Thanks for the heads-up. Can you link the previous submission?

------
gmemstr
I like the layout, but I still find it way too confusing, especially compared
to Carrd.co or the like (not affiliated with them, I just use the service).
Look cool though, and the demo is pretty snappy.

------
fiatjaf
Shouldn't it present itself as a "visual HTML editor" or something like that?
"Web builder" is confusing.

